# Difference between old Ergo and new Ergo?



## mom2noah (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm thinking about buying an Ergo from a swap group. The owner bought it sometime last year and never used it. She says that she knows they made some changes to the design but isn't sure if she has an older one or a newer one. It looks the the one in the picture and comes with all the accesories. It's $70.

Are the any significant changes between the older and newer styles? I didn't even realize they had redesigned. Was there a flaw or just cosmetic changes?

Any insight would be great.
TIA!


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

With the old one, the straps unbuckled at the bottom so they could be worn either crossed or packpack-style, and it worked well for front carries. The new ones have the straps that can't be crossed, making it really a back-only carrier.


----------



## mom2noah (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. I was starting to think nobody knew. So would you say the old carrier would be a better buy? I'd use it equally for front and back carry and it sounds like the old model is more versatile.


----------



## Turtle Woman (Aug 29, 2003)

I have the Ergo that can't be crossed. I tried to take it apart but couldn't do it without cutting the ends. Decided not to for safety. I saw a woman with a Sutemi which only crosses and she said she hates it because it smashes her boobs so she only uses her Sutemi as a front carrier. I'd say get the one that does both because then you can decide which feels better. My husband loves our ergo and so do I!


----------



## mom2twinsplus1 (Jun 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tupelo Honey*
With the old one, the straps unbuckled at the bottom so they could be worn either crossed or packpack-style, and it worked well for front carries. The new ones have the straps that can't be crossed, making it really a back-only carrier.

Actually, this is not quite correct. Kristy is correct that the straps unbuckled on the old style Ergo but not the new style Ergo but neither could be used with the straps crossed. The straps are not long enough or made to do that...both old and new Ergo are rucksack style only. The position that the old Ergo could do but the new Ergo can not do is the hip carry.

If you want straps crossed, the Sutemi is a similar style carrier with straps that can be crossed.

HTH-

Alison


----------



## Turtle Woman (Aug 29, 2003)

I wish I could hip carry with my ergo so this would be a benefit in my opinion.


----------



## mom2twinsplus1 (Jun 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rommamomma*
I wish I could hip carry with my ergo so this would be a benefit in my opinion.


Oh, I definitely think it is a benefit of the old style that you can do a hip carry...though, in my opinion, a pouch does a more comfortable hip carry. The main reason to go with the new over the old is if you are built in such a way that the buckles are going to cut into you with the old...in general, smaller people seem to have more trouble with that than larger people but I am not sure that there is a perfect way to know which group you are in without trying... I am a smaller person but don't find that the buckles cut into me much at all...I just don't happen to love the feel of the carrier as a whole...I MUCH prefer the less structured Mei Tai/Kozy styles...

Alison


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Oops, I could have sworn the old style crossed. Maybe I was getting it mixed up with the Sutemi, then. Hmm...Maybe I should stick to sling questions, lol!


----------



## mom2noah (Oct 12, 2003)

What is classified as a smaller person? I'm 5'6 with a long torso. So I'm guessing average? Do you think the straps would dig into me?


----------



## mom2twinsplus1 (Jun 18, 2004)

I am not sure what the definition of a smaller person is <grin> but at 5'6" with a long torso, you are not going to be on the edge of the Ergo size scale for sure. I am just not familiar enough with who the old style worked for and who it didn't to make a guess on how it would be for you. I am 5'4" tall and on the thinner side and I don't have a problem with the buckles...I don't love the carrier...but the buckles don't dig into me.

Good luck!

Alison


----------

